# IN REMEMBRANCE--2022 AD



## Truth Seeker

*Time is not what you think. Dying? Not the end of everything. We think it is. But what happens on earth is only the beginning.


-Mitch Albom



*​


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Super Bowl champion and coach Dan Reeves died today.  He was 77.


----------



## trappedslider

‘Comic Book Men’ Star Robert Bruce Found Dead In NJ Storage Unit He Called Home
					

Robert Bruce, a cast member from the AMC reality TV series Comic Book Men, was found dead on Friday inside a New Jersey storage facility. Bruce, age 62, was believed by his family to have been living in a basement unit at the storage facility, which he also used as an office. Foul play is […]




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blaxploitation pioneer Max Julien died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paleoanthropologist Richard Leaky, the son of Louis and Mary Leaky, died today.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Grichka and Igor Bogdanoff both die of COVID within days of each other.









						French TV star Igor Bogdanoff dies of Covid, days after twin brother | CNN
					

French TV star Igor Bogdanoff has died of Covid-19, six days after his twin brother Grichka died due to the same disease, the brothers' lawyer confirmed to CNN Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Disney+ Snowdrop Actres*s Kim Mi-soo* Dies at 29


In Remembrance


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soap opera and Broadway actress Joan Copeland, the sister of Arthur Miller, died yesterday.  She was 99.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Greg Robinson has died.








						Longtime NFL, college coach Greg Robinson dies at age 70
					

Robinson helped the Denver Broncos win two Super Bowls as defensive coordinator and later was the head coach at Syracuse for four seasons.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jay Weaver,* Big Daddy Weave Musician, Dies of COVID at 42

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Peter Bogdanovich, *Iconic Director of ‘Last Picture Show’ and ‘Paper Moon,’ Dies at 82

I*n Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sidney Poitier, the first Black man to win an Oscar, died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marilyn Bergman, half of an Oscar winning songwriting duo with her husband Alan, died today.  She was 93.


----------



## billd91

Lani Guinier, civil rights champion and law professor, has passed at 71.









						Lani Guinier, civil rights champion and Harvard law professor, dies at 71 - The Boston Globe
					

The first tenured woman of color at Harvard Law School, Lani Guinier became nationally known when President Clinton nominated her to lead the Justice Department’s Civil Rights Division in 1993.




					www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## J.Quondam

Shane O'Connor, son of singer Sinead O'Connor, has passed away. He was 17 years old.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Shane O'Connor, son of singer Sinead O'Connor, has passed away. He was 17 years old.



Holy moly did he favor his mother. It's always heartbreaking when a parent loses a child.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Michael Lang,* Woodstock Co-Creator, Dies at 77

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dwayne Hickman, who played Dobie Gillis, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Musician James Mtume, best known for the song "Juicy Fruit", died today.  He was 76.


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Bob Saget is dead at 65.









						Comedian Bob Saget Dead at 65, Found in Orlando Hotel Room
					

Comedian Bob Saget is dead at 65 after being found in an Orlando hotel room.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Dear 2022....slow the heck down please.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dwayne Hickman,* Actor and Star of ‘The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis,’ Dies at 87

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Maynard, receiver for the New York Jets and part of the team that won Super Bowl III, died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Founder of metro Phoenix Wildlife World Zoo, *Mickey Ollson*  dies at 80

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Marilyn Bergman*, Oscar-Winning Lyricist of ‘The Way We Were,’ Dead at 93

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clyde Bellancourt has died.


			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/minnesota/articles/2022-01-11/american-indian-movement-leader-clyde-bellecourt-dies-at-85


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Deon Lenfore has been killed.








						Former Olympian, Texas A&M track star Deon Lendore dies after car crash in Texas
					

Deon Lendore helped lead Trinidad and Tobago to a bronze medal in the 4x400-meter relay at the 2012 Olympics in London.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Ramirez has died.








						Jean Ramirez, Rays bullpen catcher, dead at 28
					

Jean Ramirez was with the Rays during the team's 2020 run to the World Series.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ronnie Spector, the lead singer of the Ronnettes, died today of cancer.  She was 78.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Brandon Murphy* Dies: ‘Hitman’s Wife’s Bodyguard’ Writer Was 43

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clint Arliss has died.








						Bachelorette Alum Clint Arlis Dead at 34
					

Clint Arlis, who appeared on Kaitlyn Bristowe's season of The Bachelorette in 2015, has died at age 34, according to his sister Taylor.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe B. Hall has died.








						Legendary Kentucky basketball coach Joe B. Hall dies at 93
					

Kentucky basketball coaching legend Joe B. Hall has died, the school announced Saturday. He was 93.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fred Parris, a member of the Five Satins who wrote their hit "In the Still of the Nite", died Thursday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer and songwriter Dallas Frazier, who wrote "Elvira", died yesterday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jean-Jacques Beineix, who directed _Diva _and _Betty Blue, _died Thursday.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marlon Bundo, Mike Pence's pet rabbit and subject of a book by John Oliver, died today.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Burke Shelley has died.








						Burke Shelley, frontman with Welsh rock band Budgie, dies aged 71
					

Singer and bassist who helped inspire British heavy metal dies in sleep at Cardiff hospital




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Aeson

Ralph Emery passed away on Saturday.









						Remembering Ralph Emery, Country Music’s Preeminent Broadcaster (RIP)
					

It was the stars of Nashville and beyond that performed the music that made country music famous. But it was Ralph Emery who served it up all to the public in a way that made made it so easy for everyone to invite it into their homes, and into their hearts.




					www.savingcountrymusic.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles McGee, one of the most decorated of the Tuskegee Airmen, died today.  He was 102.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Yvette Mimieux died today.  She was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Luisa Harris has died.
Lusia Harris, basketball pioneer and only woman drafted into the NBA, dies at 66


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andre Leon Talley has died.








						Fashion icon André Leon Talley is dead at age 73
					

André Leon Talley, the former longtime creative director for Vogue and a fashion icon in his own right, has died at age 73, according to a statement on his official Instagram account.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

RIP *Dave Wolverton*, Who Gave Us the Enduring Star Wars Legacy of The Courtship of Princess Leia.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Moon Knight Star *Gaspard Ulliel *Dies At 37

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hana Horka*: Czech singer dies after catching Covid intentionally

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Brazilian samba singer *Elza Soares* dies at 91

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Aeson

Truth Seeker said:


> *Lusia Harris*, The Only Woman Drafted By The NBA, Dead At Age 66
> 
> *In Remembrance*



Danny scooped you this morning.


----------



## Cadence

Sir David Cox, statistical giant.  Author of the foundational papers on logistic regression and the proportional hazards model.









						David Cox (statistician) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meat Loaf has died.​







						Meat Loaf: Bat Out of Hell singer dead at 74
					

The musician died at home with his family by his side, his agent confirmed




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Louie Anderson has passed.








						Louie Anderson, Stand-Up Legend and 'Baskets' Actor, Dead at 68
					

Beloved comic also voiced Life With Louie and hosted Family Feud




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## bennet

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Meat Loaf has died.​​



I'll do anything for love.

(vaccinations)

but I won't do that.


----------



## Eltab

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Meat Loaf has died.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat Loaf: Bat Out of Hell singer dead at 74
> 
> 
> The musician died at home with his family by his side, his agent confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



The warehouse staff at the company where I work put _Bat Out of Hell_ on their sound system today over Lunch break.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Today we lost someone who puts a lot of these "celebrity" deaths in perspective:

Thich Nhat Hanh, Buddhist monk and peace activist, dies at 95.









						Thich Nhat Hanh, Buddhist monk and peace activist, dies at 95
					

Nhat Hanh distilled Buddhist teachings on compassion and suffering into easily grasped guidance over a lifetime dedicated to working for peace.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Truth Seeker

Regina King's Son *Ian Alexander Jr.* Dies by Suicide: He 'Cared So Deeply'

*In** Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Breck Denny,* Actor and Groundlings Comic, Dead at 34: 'He Will Be Missed Immensely'

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean-Jacques Savin has died.








						A 75-year-old French adventurer has died attempting solo row across the Atlantic ocean | CNN
					

Jean-Jacques Savin, a 75-year-old French adventurer, has died while attempting to row across the Atlantic single-handedly, according to a statement from his support team for the endeavor.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Mezuka

Jean-Claude Mézière dies at 83. He was the illustrator of Valérian and Laureline space adventures that inspired many.

Makes me really sad. I read the graphic novels in the 70s and 80s. They were fun and had a very intelligent analysis of our societies.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Wilson, the last surviving founding member of the Ventures, died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*James A. Drake**,* award-winning Sports Illustrated photographer, dies at 89

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

'Seabiscuit' Horse Actor *Popcorn Deelites *Dies At 24

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Robbins, the first kid to do the voice of Charlie Brown, committed suicide.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Thierry Mugler died Sunday.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film actress Alicia Rio died January 17, apparently of COVID.  She was 55.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Eric Yellin*, Assistant Director on ‘Jack Reacher’ and ‘The Squid and the Whale,’ Dies at 55

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sister Janet Mead, who had a top 10 hit in 1974 with "The Lord's Prayer", died yesterday.  She was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_Fame _and _Melrose Place _actor Morgan Stevens was found dead at his home; he was 70.


----------



## Truth Seeker

‘I really regret not getting the vaccine’: Comedian* Christian Cabrera*, known as 'Chinese Best Friend,' dies at 40

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Aeson

Truth Seeker said:


> ‘I really regret not getting the vaccine’: Comedian* Christian Cabrera*, known as 'Chinese Best Friend,' dies at 40
> 
> *In Remembrance*



Becoming way too common last words.☹

Last words we never seem to hear; "I regret getting the vaccine."


----------



## Eltab

Aeson said:


> Becoming way too common last words.☹
> 
> Last words we never seem to hear; "I regret getting the vaccine."



We could discuss _that_ at length in the "D&D and the Rising Pandemic" thread.


----------



## Cadence

Howard Hesseman, Dr. Johnny Fever on WKRP, at 81









						Howard Hesseman, Dr. Johnny Fever on ‘WKRP in Cincinnati,’ Dies at 81
					

The two-time Emmy nominee and improv veteran also played teacher Charlie Moore on 'Head of the Class.'




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## billd91

Cadence said:


> Howard Hesseman, Dr. Johnny Fever on WKRP, at 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard Hesseman, Dr. Johnny Fever on ‘WKRP in Cincinnati,’ Dies at 81
> 
> 
> The two-time Emmy nominee and improv veteran also played teacher Charlie Moore on 'Head of the Class.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com



WKRP - one of the best sitcoms ever on TV.


----------



## Warpiglet-7

billd91 said:


> WKRP - one of the best sitcoms ever on TV.



It was!  

I am sorry to see this!


----------



## Mad_Jack

As one of the "smart kids" in school, I loved Head of the Class...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cheslie Kryst has committed suicide.








						Cheslie Kryst, former Miss USA and correspondent for 'Extra,' dead at 30 | CNN
					

Former Miss USA Cheslie Kryst died Sunday morning, said her family and the New York Police Department, which is investigating her death. She was 30.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Crafting YouTuber *Melanie Ham* dies of cancer at 36.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

New Zealand actor *Pete Smith*, known for Once Were Warriors, dies at 63.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Longtime Sports Broadcaster *Les Shapiro*, Died Saturday At 65.

*In Remmebrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Former New York Mets Pitcher *Jeff Innis,* Has Died At 59.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

EastEnders star *Leonard Fenton* dies aged 95.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jo Kendall* passes away aged 83.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Moses J. Moseley has died.









						'Walking Dead' Actor Moses J. Moseley Dies At 31
					

Police reportedly are investigating the circumstances around the actor's death.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book writer Brian Augustyn, who wrote _Gotham By Gaslight, _died today of a stroke.  He was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Monica Vitti died today after a long battle with Alzheimer's.  She was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Wall, who co-starred in _Enter the Dragon, _died Sunday.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> James Wall, who co-starred in _Enter the Dragon, _died Sunday.  He was 82.



I think it was “Bob” Wall, not “James”.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think it was “Bob” Wall, not “James”.











						Bob Wall dead at 82: Martial Arts icon worked with Bruce Lee
					

Wall had trained extensively with Chuck Norris, and was a 9th degree Tang Soo Do black belt under the action star's tutelage, according to the outlet.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Morgan Stevens* died from heart disease

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ashley Bryan*, acclaimed children's author, dead at 98

*In Remembrance*


----------



## monsmord

Seminal American avant-garde composer George Crumb, 92, died today in his family home.

I had several opportunities to meet him; while studying composition in college, much later when it turned out I was one degree of separation from him socially. Each time I chickened out. Alas.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Former CNN Digital Asia Director* Marc Lourdes* dies, age 40

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Douglas Trumbull,* Visual Effects Maestro on ‘2001: A Space Odyssey,’ Dies at 79

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Betty Davis has died.









						Betty Davis, Revolutionary Funk Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 77
					

She was diagnosed with cancer, according to a close friend.




					www.vulture.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jon Appleton, a composer who helped develop the Synclavier and one of the first programs and studios for electronic music, died January 30.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeremy Giambi has died.








						Former MLB player Jeremy Giambi dies at 47
					

Giambi played for the Royals, Red Sox, Phillies and alongside his brother Jason with the A's.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ian McDonald of King Crimson died Wednesday.  He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Ian McDonald of King Crimson died Wednesday.  He was 75.



Damn.  I know someone who is goin to be hit HARD by that.


----------



## billd91

Director Ivan Reitman has passed away.









						Ivan Reitman, producer, 'Ghostbusters' director, dies at 75
					

Ivan Reitman, the influential filmmaker and producer behind beloved comedies from “Animal House” to “Ghostbusters,” has died




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Former No. 1 Overall* Calvin Jones* MLB Draft Pick Dies At 58.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Humorist P. J. O'Rourke died today.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Drummer Sandy Nelson died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lindsey Pearlman has died.








						TV Actress Lindsey Pearlman’s Cause Of Death Revealed By Coroner – Update
					

UPDATED with cause of death: Actress Lindsey Pearlman’s death has been listed as a suicide, according to the Los Angeles County coroner’s office. The body of the 43-year-old actress, whose credits included roles on General Hospital, Empire, and Chicago Justice, was found by Los Angeles police on...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Pesce has died.








						Frank Pesce Dies: Actor In ‘Beverly Hills Cop’, ‘Top Gun’, ‘Midnight Run’ & Dozens More Was 75
					

Frank Pesce, a colorful character actor whose dozens of credits range from Beverly Hills Cop, Top Gun and Midnight Run to Miami Vice, Matlock and Kojak, has died. He was 75. His girlfriend Tammy Sc…




					deadline.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

GOP Rep. *Jim Hagedorn*, who had been battling cancer, dies at 59

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charley Taylor has died.








						Washington Hall of Famer Charley Taylor dies at 80
					

Taylor retired as the NFL's all-time leading receiver.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

Star Wars: *Tom Veitch,* Expanded Universe Author, Dies at 80

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nightbirde has died.








						AGT Star Nightbirde Dead at 31 After Cancer Battle: 'We Love You,' Says Terry Crews
					

"I have a two percent chance of survival," Nightbirde said on America's Got Talent during her season 16 audition




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Cadence

Dr. Paul Farmer - infectious disease doctor, anthropologist, global health advocate, and author.









						Paul Farmer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gary Brooker, the lead singer of Procul Harum, died February 19 of cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mark Lanegan of Screaming Trees and Queens of the Stone Age died today.  He was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Magician and comedian The Amazing Johnathan died yesterday of a severe heart condition.  He was 63.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sally Kellerman, best known for co-starring in_ M*A*S*H_ (the movie), died today from dementia.  She was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Joni James died February 20.  She was 91.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Veronica Carlson.  One of the Hammer Scream Queens died 27 Feb.  She was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Jung-Ju has died.








						Kim Jung-ju, South Korean billionaire and founder of gaming company behind 'MapleStory,' dies at 54
					

Kim Jung-ju, the founder of Nexon, South Korea’s largest gaming company, died on Feb. 28 in Hawaii at 54 years old.  NXC, Nexon’s holding company, announced Kim’s death and stated that he had been undergoing treatment for depression, according to The Korea Herald.  He is survived by his two...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Denomie has died.








						Jim Denomie, internationally known Native American artist from Minnesota, dies at 67
					

Denomie’s work was featured in an art biennial in Sao Paulo Brazil in 2019. He was also part of a major show later that year at Minneapolis’ Walker Art Center, “The Expressionist Figure: 100 Years of Modern and Contemporary Drawing.”




					www.brainerddispatch.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Farrah Forke died February 25 of cancer.  She was 54.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Producer Alan Ladd Jr. died today.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kirk Baily, who was in _Salute Your Shorts_ and was a prolific voice actor, died February 28 of lung cancer.  He was 59.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Musician Chuck Criss, the brother of Darren Criss, committed suicide.  He was 36.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Katie Meyer has died.









						Katie Meyer, who helped Stanford win 2019 soccer championship, dies at age 22
					

Katie Meyer had the most memorable save celebrations of the 2019 NCAA College Cup.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

Priscilla Tolkien passed away. She was J.R.R. Tolkien's youngest child. She was 92.






						Priscilla Tolkien dies aged 92
					

Priscilla Tolkien, the youngest of J.R.R. Tolkien's four children, died on February 28 2022. She was 92 years old. Born June 18 1929, Priscilla was the only daughter of the Professor and his wife Edith. They were already living in Oxford when she was born. At the age of fourteen, Priscilla typed...




					www.theonering.net


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mitchell Ryan, who played Greg's father in _Dharma and Greg_, died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Walter Mears died Thursday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Child actor Billy Watson, whose family appeared in hundreds of movies in the 1920s and 30s, died February 17.  He was 98.


----------



## AnotherGuy

Shane Warne, one of Australia's great cricketers, died at the age of 52.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_Good Times _actor Johnny Brown died Wednesday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tim Considine, who was one of _My Three Sons_ and appeared in several Disney movies, died Thursday.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_Game of Thrones _actor John Stahl died March 2.  He was 68


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Conrad Janis, Mindy's father on _Mork & Mindy,_ died March 1.  He was 94.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Conrad Janis, Mindy's father on _Mork & Mindy,_ died March 1.  He was 94.



 I always thought he was under utilized.  He had great timing.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Charles Entenmann, *who helped make Long Island bakery a national brand, dies at 92

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nakota LaRance has died.








						Nakotah LaRance, Acclaimed Native American Hoop Dancer, Dies at 30 (Published 2020)
					

A nine-time winner at the World Championship of Hoop Dance, he also performed with Cirque du Soleil.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emilio Delgado, who played Luis on _Sesame Street, _died today.  He was 81


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oxalis Perez has died.








						Report: Ex-MLB pitcher Odalis Perez dies after accidental fall in Dominican Republic
					

Odalis Perez pitched for the Braves, Dodgers, Royals and Nationals throughout his decade-long career.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bobbie Nelson, Willie Nelson's sister and bandmate, died yesterday.  She was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer Timmy Thomas ("Why Can't We Live Together") died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Traci Braxton, Toni Braxton's sister, died yesterday of cancer.  She was 50.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar winning actor William Hurt died March 13, one week before he would have been 72.


----------



## Aeson

Wrestler Scott Hall passed away.









						WWE Hall of Fame wrestler Scott Hall dies | CNN
					

Former wrestler and World Wrestling Entertainment Hall of Famer Scott Hall, who reached stardom as "Razor Ramon" during the heyday of his career in the 1990s, has died, according to the WWE.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Akira Takarada, who was in the first Godzilla movie, died March 14.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Clayton has died.








						John Clayton Dies: Veteran ESPN Reporter For NFL Was 67
					

John Clayton, who covered the National Football League for ESPN for more than 20 years, died Friday after a brief illness. He was 67. “His wife Pat and sister Amy were at his side and communicated earlier he passed peacefully after a brief illness,” his longtime ESPN colleague Chris Mortensen...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Warpiglet-7

Dannyalcatraz said:


> John Clayton has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Clayton Dies: Veteran ESPN Reporter For NFL Was 67
> 
> 
> John Clayton, who covered the National Football League for ESPN for more than 20 years, died Friday after a brief illness. He was 67. “His wife Pat and sister Amy were at his side and communicated earlier he passed peacefully after a brief illness,” his longtime ESPN colleague Chris Mortensen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



His slayer fan commercial was epic!  Let that live on with his career!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Lawrence Dane (_The Mod Squad, Bonanza, Scanners_) died Monday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Madeline Albright, the first female secretary of state, has died of cancer.  She was 84.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Oh, this one hits home. I knew Marcus personally when I was a comic and game retailer. We talked at length together. He was unorthodox but fearless. We met up several times at various Game Trade Show's. I always appreciated his hard work ethic and his willingness to try anything. He'll be missed.









						R.I.P. Marcus King
					

Retailer, ICv2 Columnist, GAMA Officer




					icv2.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stephen Wilhite, who created GIFs, died March 14 from coronavirus.  He was 74.


----------



## Rabulias

Taylor Hawkins, drummer for the Foo Fighters, has died.








						Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins dead at 50
					

Taylor Hawkins, for 25 years the drummer for Foo Fighters and best friend of frontman Dave Grohl, has died during a South American tour with the rock band.  There were few immediate details on how Hawkins died, although the band said in a statement Friday that his death was a “tragic and...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former child star Jimmy Lydon, best known for playing Henry Aldrich, died March 9.  He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_Barefoot In the Park_ star Scoey Michaels, who also appeared on _Rhoda _and game shows, died last Saturday.  He was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeff Carson has died.








						Country music singer Jeff Carson dies in Tennessee
					

Country music singer and songwriter Jeff Carson, who scored hits with “Not On Your Love,” and “The Car” before becoming a police officer, has died in Tennessee, his publicist said.  Carson was 58.  Carson died of a heart attack at a hospital in Franklin, said Jeremy Westby of 2911 Media.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## RealAlHazred

Scott Bennie, prolific RPG author - especially for Champions, where he published the massive *Gestalt* setting - and video game writer, has passed away from pneumonia. He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Star Trek and Roots director Marvin J. Chomsky died Monday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Herman of _The Sopranos_ died on his 76th birthday.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tom Parker of the Wanted died today from a brain tumor.  He was 33.


----------



## Tonguez

Moana Jackson was the most articulate, original and forceful intellectual of his generation | Morgan Godfrey
					

The lawyer, teacher and activist was without equal. New Zealand is so much poorer for his passing, but so much richer for his life




					www.theguardian.com
				




internationally acclaimed Indigenous Rights Lawyer
moe mai e te rangatira


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer C.W. McCall, best known for the #1 hit "Convoy", died today.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Estelle Harris, best known for playing George Costanza's mother on _Seinfeld, _died today.  She was 93.

Harris was also the voice of Mrs. Potato Head in the Toy Story films.


----------



## Eltab

GrayLinnorm said:


> Estelle Harris, best known for playing George Costanza's mother on _Seinfeld, _died today.  She was 93.
> 
> Harris was also the voice of Mrs. Potato Head in the Toy Story films.



Based on her list of credits, she spent a good deal of time with Nickelodeon and Disney Channel programs.  A lot of children and teens will recognize her characters even though they don't remember her name or face.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Barrie Youngfellow, star of _It's a Living, _died last Monday.  She was 75.


----------



## RealAlHazred

Eltab said:


> Based on her list of credits, she spent a good deal of time with Nickelodeon and Disney Channel programs.  A lot of children and teens will recognize her characters even though they don't remember her name or face.



Her voice was iconic!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tommy Davis has died.








						Former Dodgers outfielder, batting champion Tommy Davis dies at 83
					

Tommy Davis won consecutive National League batting titles with the Dodgers and helped lead them to a World Series win in 1963.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former teen idol Bobby Rydell died today, just weeks before his 80th birthday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Messina has died.








						Joe Messina, Funk Brothers guitarist and cornerstone of the Motown sound, dies aged 93
					

Joe Messina, guitarist for the Funk Brothers, has died. He was 93.




					guitar.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nehemiah Persoff has died.








						Nehemiah Persoff, one of Hollywood's busiest actors, dies at 102
					

Nehemiah Persoff, a late-blooming actor who built one of the busiest careers in Hollywood, playing rogues, ringleaders, revolutionaries and refugees - among other memorable portraits of sympathy and villainy - in more than 200 film and TV roles, died Tuesday at a care center in San Luis Obispo...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony winning actress Rae Allen died (_A League of Their Own, The Sopranos_) died Wednesday.  She was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dwayne Haskins has died.








						Steelers QB Dwayne Haskins dies after being hit by car
					

Pittsburgh Steelers QB Dwayne Haskins has died at the age of 24.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Jack Higgins died today.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer and illustrator David McKee died Wednesday; he was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Holocaust survivor Gerd Weissmann Klein died April 3; she was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_As the World Turns_ star Kathryn Hays died March 25; she was 88.


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Gilbert Gottfried has died.









						Gilbert Gottfried, Comedian and ‘Aladdin’ Star, Dies at 67
					

Gilbert Gottfried, the comedian, “Aladdin” star and owner of the most recognizable voice in Hollywood, has died after battling a long illness, his family announced Tuesday. He was 67. H…




					variety.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Liz Sheridan, who played Seinfeld's mother and Mrs. Ochmonek on _ALF, _died today.  She was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Better late than never- Lino Graglia passed on January 30th of this year.









						In Memoriam: Remembering Professor Lino Graglia, Texas Law Faculty Member for 50 Years
					

The Law School community is saddened by the passing of Lino Graglia, who died on Jan. 30. Prof. Graglia was a member of the Law School faculty for more than 50 years. “Lino was an influential scholar in multiple fields and a cherished mentor to many students,” said Dean Ward Farnsworth. “He was...




					law.utexas.edu


----------



## Ulfgeir

Just learned that Tove Gillbring, one of the legendary creators of Swedish rpgs has passed away at age 55 in the after-effects of a serious pneumonia. She had long battled a terminal cancer. 

She and her husband was the creators of the Swedish game Western, which here in Sweden is on it's 4th edition (the first came in 1989), and were in the process of being translated into English. They were also the publishers of the Swedish roleplaying magazine Fenix. She could during the Easter weekend attend the annual gaming-convention Gothcon through a videolink.  It was her 25th Gothcon and sadly her last. She will leave a tremendous hole in the Swedish roleplaying community with her enthusiasm and energy.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Robert Morse died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daryle Lamonica has died.








						Raiders legend Daryle Lamonica, nicknamed 'The Mad Bomber,' dies at 80
					

Lamonica, legendary QB and prolific deep passer, led the Raiders to their first Super Bowl appearance and was under center during the famed 'Heidi Game.'




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Susan Jacks of the Poppy Family died today of kidney disease.  She was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Andrew Woolfolk, the saxophonist for Earth, Wind, & Fire, died Monday.  He was 71.


----------



## Eltab

GrayLinnorm said:


> Andrew Woolfolk, the saxophonist for Earth, Wind, & Fire, died Monday.  He was 71.



-Cue music-
If you believe in forever 
Then life is just a one night stand.
If there's a rock-and-roll heaven 
Well you know they've gotta h--- of a band.
-End music-


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Neal Adams died yesterday of sepsis.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harold Livingston, best known as the credited writer of _Star Trek: The Motion Picture, _died yesterday.  He was 97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jossara Jinaro has died.









						ER Actress Jossara Jinaro Dies of Cancer at 48: 'Most Beautiful, Kind Soul'
					

"Even in her last moments, she was still fighting," Jossara Jinaro's husband wrote following her death




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Naomi Judd died today.  She was 76.


----------



## Ryujin

GrayLinnorm said:


> Country singer Naomi Judd died today.  She was 76.



The family announced that she was "lost to mental illness." So sad


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joanna Barnes, who played a gold digger in _The Parent Trap _(and the mother of her character in the remake), died yesterday.  She was 87.


----------



## trappedslider

Some of you older folks may recall this Weather Underground member and ‘81 heist participant Kathy Boudin dead at 78


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Birney, star of _Bridget Loves Bernie _and _St. Elsewhere, _died last Friday.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kailia Posey has died.








						Toddlers & Tiaras Alum Kailia Posey Dead at 16: 'A Beautiful Baby Girl Is Gone'
					

Toddlers & Tiaras alum Kailia Posey's mother, Marcy Posey Gatterman, confirmed her death on Facebook Monday




					people.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Hagerty has died.









						Character Actor Mike Hagerty— Who Appeared on ‘Friends,’ ‘Curb Your Enthusiasm,’ More — Dead at 67
					

"Mike was adored by the entire cast and crew of Somebody Somewhere. Our thoughts are with his wife and family," wrote comedian Bridget Everett




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Cadence

George Perez.  All time great comic book artist passed today.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Cadence said:


> George Perez.  All time great comic book artist passed today.
> 
> View attachment 156843



Going to the eternal Free Comic Book Day in the sky. RIP George


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mickey Gilley has died.








						Mickey Gilley, who helped inspire 'Urban Cowboy,' dies at 86
					

Country star Mickey Gilley, whose namesake Texas honky-tonk inspired the 1980 film “Urban Cowboy” and a nationwide wave of Western-themed nightspots, has died.  Gilley died Saturday in Branson, Missouri, where he helped run the Mickey Gilley Grand Shanghai Theatre.  “He passed peacefully with...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kenneth Welsh has died.









						Kenneth Welsh, 'Twin Peaks' and 'The Day After Tomorrow' actor, dies at 80
					

Kenneth Welsh, a prolific Canadian character actor with more than 200 screen credits, died Thursday evening. He was 80.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Richards

I just learned German electronic musician Klaus Schulze died at age 74 on 26 April 2022.  He was a pioneer in the electronic music industry, being part of the bands Tangerine Dream and Ash Ra Tempel before starting a solo career that produced over 60 albums across six decades.  

This week's "Music from the Hearts of Space" radio program has a special tribute to him.  You can link to their website HERE.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Kehler had died.








						R.I.P. Jack Kehler, The Big Lebowski, The Man In The High Castle
					

Jack Kehler, perhaps best known as the landlord of “The Dude” in The Big Lebowski, has died. Per The Hollywood Reporter, representatives from Kehler’s talent agency, SMS Talent, confirmed his death due to complications from leukemia. Kehler died on Saturday in Los Angeles. He was 75.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adreian Payne has been killed.








						Police: Adreian Payne killed intervening in domestic dispute; alleged shooter pleads not guilty
					

Court documents revealed alleged details from the shooting death of the former Michigan State basketball star.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trevor Strnad has died.








						The Black Dahlia Murder Frontman Trevor Strnad Dead at 41 | MetalSucks
					

According to the band's Instagram, Trevor Strnad, frontman for The Black Dahlia Murder, has died. He was 41 years old.




					www.metalsucks.net


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shireen Abu Akleh has been killed.








						Al Jazeera reporter Shireen Abu Akleh shot dead while covering Israeli operation in West Bank
					

Palestinian-American Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh was fatally shot while covering an Israeli military operation in the West Bank city of Jenin on Wednesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Fantasy author Patricia A Mckillip died on May 6, age 74; cause not disclosed.









						Patricia A. McKillip (1948-2022)
					

Author Patricia A. McKillip, 74, died May 6, 2022. She was best known for her fantasy novels for children and young adults, including the Riddle-Master trilogy. Patricia Anne McKillip was born Febr…




					locusmag.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Benson has died.








						Richard Benson, guitarist and TV personality, has died at the age of 67 - L'Unione Sarda English
					

Memorable his performances in which he simulated embraces on stage while the spectators insulted him and threw objects at him




					www.unionesarda.it


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Fred Ward of "Tremors" and "Remo Williams" has died at the age of 79.









						Fred Ward, Beloved ‘Right Stuff,’ ‘Henry & June,’ and ‘Tremors’ Actor, Dead at 79
					

Ward, who died on Sunday, was also known for films like "Miami Blues," "The Player," and "Short Cuts."




					ca.rogers.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marnie Schulenburg has died.








						Marnie Schulenburg, Actress on ‘As the World Turns’ and ‘One Life to Live,’ Dies at 37
					

Marnie Schulenburg, the soap opera actress who portrayed Alison Stewart on CBS’ As the World Turns and Jo Sullivan on the One Life to Live reboot, has died from stage 4 metastatic breast cancer. She was 37. Schulenburg died Tuesday in Bloomfield, New Jersey, her rep Kyle Luker at Industry...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Greek musician Vangelis, best known for writing and performing the theme for _Chariots of Fire, _died Tuesday from coronavirus.  He was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Greek musician Vangelis, best known for writing and performing the theme for _Chariots of Fire, _died Tuesday from coronavirus.  He was 79.



Other notable pieces Include: _Blade Runner_ soundtrack, _Oceanic, 666_ (with Aphrodite’s Child)- especially the track, “Four Horsemen”-  and multiple pieces for the Carl Sagan TV show, _Cosmos._


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Yes, extra sad. His music could have been the background music for many a gaming session:









						Vangelis, Oscar-Winning Composer for ‘Chariots of Fire,’ Dies at 79
					

Vangelis, the electronic-music pioneer who won an Oscar for “Chariots of Fire” and composed such other landmark film scores as “Blade Runner,” died Tuesday, the Athens News Agency reported. He was 79. Greek media reports say he died in a French hospital while being treated for COVID-19. The...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Richards

"Could have been" - and has often been.  "Oceanic" is my go-to for background music whenever the adventure takes the PCs to sea.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richards said:


> "Could have been" - and has often been.  "Aquatic" is my go-to for background music whenever the adventure takes the PCs to sea.
> 
> Johnathan



My personal fave from _Oceanic_ is “Fields of Coral”.


----------



## Richards

Of course - "Oceanic," not "Aquatic."  Brain fart on my part, no doubt grief-induced.  I fixed my post above - thanks for the prompt.

My first Vangelis album (of many, over the years), was "Spiral" - although I also jumped on the "Cosmos" album as soon as it was available.  Later, I picked up "Heaven and Hell" and got to hear the entirety of the "Cosmos" theme.

He will certainly be missed.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Neuwirth has died.








						Bob Neuwirth, Folk Singer-Songwriter Who Had Profound Impact on Bob Dylan, Dead at 82
					

Multi-faceted artist also co-wrote Janis Joplin's "Mercedes Benz" and introduced the singer to "Me and Bobby McGee"




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

ER's John Aylward Dead at 75
					

Veteran character actor John Aylward, best known for playing Dr. Donald Anspaugh on the hit NBC medical drama ER, has died at the age of 75.




					tvline.com


----------



## Richards

Colin Cantwell, the concept artist who designed the X-Wing, TIE fighter, Death Star, Star Destroyer, Land Speeder, and Sandcrawler, died at age 90 on 21 May 2022.

Johnathan


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Ray Liotta has died.









						‘Goodfellas’ Star Ray Liotta Dies at 67
					

A shocker. Ray Liotta, the terrific actor whose career breakout came in the Martin Scorsese crime classic Goodfellas, has died. Deadline hears he died in his sleep in the Dominican Republic, where …




					deadline.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Andrew Fletcher, the Keyboardist of Depeche Mode, has dies at age 60.
Depeche Mode keyboardist Andy Fletcher dies


----------



## billd91

Alan White, drummer for Yes, has died at 72.








						Yes Drummer and 'Certified Rock Star' Alan White Dead at 72 After Brief Illness
					

Alan White's family confirmed he died at his "Seattle-area home after a brief illness" in a lengthy social media post Thursday, which also honored his legacy.




					people.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bo Hopkins, who was in _American Graffiti _and _The Wild Bunch, _died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rockabilly artist Ronnie Hawkins, a patron of the Canadian music scene, died today.  He was 87.

Hawkins' backup group would eventually become The Band.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeff Gladney has died.








						Jeff Gladney, former Vikings 1st rounder and Cardinals CB, reportedly dead at 25
					

Gladney was signed by the Cardinals in March and was at OTAs just last week.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Vance, best known for writing "Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini", died Monday.  He was 92.

You may remember that he supposedly died earlier, but it turned out to be an imposter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marion Barber has died.









						Former Cowboys RB Marion Barber Found Dead Inside His Frisco Apartment
					

Former Dallas Cowboys running back Marion Barber III was found dead inside his Frisco apartment Wednesday, the team confirms.




					www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bart Bryant has died.









						Bart Bryant, former Tour Championship winner, dies in car crash at 59
					

Bart Bryant won three times on the PGA Tour, including a six-shot win over Tiger Woods at the 2005 Tour Championship.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fantasy and album cover artist Ken Kelly died yesterday; he was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ann Turner Cook, the original Gerber Baby, died yesterday.  She was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bassist Alec John Such, a founding member of Bon Jovi, has died at the age of 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Seals of Seals & Croft died yesterday.  He was 80.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Singer Julee Cruise, famous for making the theme song to Twin Peaks, has died at age 65.

'Twin Peaks' musician Julee Cruise has died aged 65


----------



## Davies

After a brief struggle with colon cancer, voice actor Billy Kametz (most notable for playing Josuke in _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable_, Naofumi Iwatai in _The Rising of the Shield Hero_, and Takuto Maruki in _Persona 5: Royal_) passed away on Thursday. He was 35.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Philip Baker Hall died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Music historian Joel Whitburn, best known for writing _Top Pop Singles, _died today.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Tim Sale died today.  He was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French actor Jean-Louis Trintignant died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## Cadence

Mark Shields, Newshour regular.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jaylon Ferguson has died.








						Ravens announce death of OLB Jaylon Ferguson at age 26
					

Ferguson, who attended Louisiana Tech, is the NCAA career leader in sacks with 45 over four years.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Siragusa has died.








						Former Colts, Ravens DE Tony Siragusa dies at 55
					

Siragusa became a fan favorite in Baltimore, and formed a 700-pound wall up front alongside Sam Adams to help the Ravens capture their first title at Super Bowl XXXV in 2001.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Yves Coppens, the co-discoverer of the hominid Lucy, died last Wednesday.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mary Mara has died.








						Mary Mara, 'Ray Donovan' and 'ER' actress, dies in apparent drowning
					

The New York State Police say the preliminary investigation suggests Mary Mara drowned while swimming.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sonny Barger, who co-founded Hell's Angels, died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## billd91

Technoblade from the Dream SMP Minecraft server has succumbed to cancer.


----------



## MGibster

Joe Turkel, best known for his part as Elden Tyrell in _Blade Runner _and the hotel bartender from _The Shining _died on June 27th at the age of 94.  Having watched _Blade Runner _recently, Turkel did an excellent job playing a terrified Tyrell who was trying his best to talk Roy Batty out of murdering him.  Like tears in the rain...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Kazuki Takahashi has died.*









						Kazuki Takahashi: Yu-Gi-Oh! manga comic creator found dead in sea at 60
					

Kazuki Takahashi's comic series was turned into TV shows, films and a hugely successful card game.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## billd91

Actor James Caan has passed away at 82.








						The Godfather star James Caan dies aged 82
					

Actor who played Sonny Corleone in the groundbreaking 1972 epic engineered a comeback after his career went off the rails in the early 1980s




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mezuka

billd91 said:


> Actor James Caan has passed away at 82.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Godfather star James Caan dies aged 82
> 
> 
> Actor who played Sonny Corleone in the groundbreaking 1972 epic engineered a comeback after his career went off the rails in the early 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Sad news. I recorded ROLLERBALL three weeks ago on cable tv. It's time to watch it again in his memory. RIP.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shinzo Abe has been assassinated.









						Japan ex-leader Shinzo Abe assassinated while giving speech
					

Former Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, a divisive arch-conservative and one of his nation's most powerful and influential figures, has died after being shot during a campaign speech Friday in western Japan, hospital officials said.  Police arrested the suspected gunman at the scene of an...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Rabulias

Actor Gregory Itzin has died.








						Gregory Itzin Dies: Actor Who Played ‘24’ President Charles Logan Was 74
					

Gregory Itzin, who played the U.S. president in Fox’s hit series 24, died today due to complications during an emergency surgery. He was 74. His death was announced by his son, the actor Wilke Itzin. According to a family statement, Itzin suffered a major heart attack while onstage performing...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Rabulias

Larry Storch has died.








						Larry Storch Dies: ‘F Troop’ Actor Was 99
					

Larry Storch, the stand-up comic turned ubiquitous television actor who made an indelible impression as the bumbling Corporal Randolph Agarn on the 1960s sitcom F Troop, has died. He was 99. His death was announced on his Facebook page. “It is with the heaviest of hearts that we share with you...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

Rabulias said:


> Larry Storch has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Storch Dies: ‘F Troop’ Actor Was 99
> 
> 
> Larry Storch, the stand-up comic turned ubiquitous television actor who made an indelible impression as the bumbling Corporal Randolph Agarn on the 1960s sitcom F Troop, has died. He was 99. His death was announced on his Facebook page. “It is with the heaviest of hearts that we share with you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



He had a hell of a run.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Sirico, who played Paulie Walnuts on _The Sopranos_, died today.  He was almost 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lenny Von Dohlen, known for roles in _Twin Peaks _and _Electric Dreams, _died Tuesday after a long illness.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor L. Q. Jones died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimmy Williams has died.








						Former 49ers, Seahawks CB Jimmy Williams dies at 43
					

Williams was an All-SEC player at Vanderbilt who returned to his hometown after retiring to teach, coach football and run a foundation serving Baton Rouge youth.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Monty Norman, who wrote the James Bond theme, died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ivana Trump has died.









						Ivana Trump, Donald Trump's first wife, dies at 73
					

The first wife of the former president and mother of his three eldest children was found dead in her New York City residence on Thursday. She was 73.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jak Knight has died.








						Jak Knight, comedian and ‘Bust Down’ star, dead at 28
					

Knight was best known for co-creating and starring in Peacock’s “Bust Down.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bobby East has been killed.









						Reports: Former NASCAR driver Bobby East dead at 37 after fatal stabbing at gas station
					

The suspect in the stabbing was killed by police two days later.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book writer Alan Grant, best known for his work on Batman, died yesterday.  He was 73.


----------



## MGibster

GrayLinnorm said:


> Comic book writer Alan Grant, best known for his work on Batman, died yesterday. He was 73.



I best know him as one of the writers for Judge Dredd during the 1980s!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director and producer Bob Rafelson (_Five Easy Pieces, The Postman Always Rings Twice_) died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor David Warner died yesterday.  He was 80.


----------



## MGibster

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor David Warner died yesterday. He was 80.



He was in so many good things.  But he would have earned a spot here just for his role as Jon Irenicus in Baldur's Gate 2.  His voice acting really made Irenicus a memorable villain.


----------



## Ryujin

Another legend gone; Paul Sorvino.









						Paul Sorvino, Actor in ‘Goodfellas’ and ‘That Championship Season,’ Dies at 83
					

The Tony-nominated star played bad guys as well as cops, including Det. Phil Cerretta on 'Law & Order.'




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Yoko Shimada, who played Mariko in the miniseries _Shogun, _died today of colorectal cancer.  She was 69.


----------



## trappedslider

Tony Dow, Who Played Wally Cleaver on ‘Leave It to Beaver,’ Dies a Day After Erroneous Announcement
					

Tony Dow, the actor and director best known for playing the stalwart older brother Wally Cleaver to Jerry Mathers’ Beaver in the iconic series “Leave It to Beaver,” died Wednesday after it was incorrectly announced Tuesday that he had died. He was 77. “We have received confirmation from...




					www.yahoo.com
				












						'Leave It to Beaver' star Tony Dow still alive despite statement about his death, wife confirms
					

The wife of Tony Dow, the actor and director best known for his role as older brother Wally Cleaver on "Leave It to Beaver" who was reported dead on Tuesday, said her husband is still alive.




					abc7.com


----------



## MGibster

trappedslider said:


> Tony Dow, Who Played Wally Cleaver on ‘Leave It to Beaver,’ Dies a Day After Erroneous Announcement
> 
> 
> Tony Dow, the actor and director best known for playing the stalwart older brother Wally Cleaver to Jerry Mathers’ Beaver in the iconic series “Leave It to Beaver,” died Wednesday after it was incorrectly announced Tuesday that he had died. He was 77. “We have received confirmation from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Aw, geez.  I just saw the Beaver in my facebook feed the other day and wondered if Wally was still around.


----------



## trappedslider

MGibster said:


> Aw, geez.  I just saw the Beaver in my facebook feed the other day and wondered if Wally was still around.



he is 'Leave It to Beaver' star Tony Dow still alive despite statement about his death, wife confirms


----------



## Eltab

Mark Twain: "The stories of my death have been greatly exaggerated."

May Tony also find occasion to say same.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

It looks like Tony Dow died after all.


----------



## Ryujin

Bernard Cribbins has died. I just saw a post by David Tennant.









						Bernard Cribbins: Doctor Who and Wombles star dies aged 93
					

Actor and singer Bernard Cribbins, whose career in TV and film spanned seven decades, dies aged 93.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Mary Alice, who won a Tony and an Emmy (for _I'll Fly Away_) and co-starred in _A Different World, _died Wednesday.  She was 85.


----------



## trappedslider

Iconic Matrix Star Is Dead
					

After four live-action movies and one animated film, The Matrix family is a big one, but sadly its lost a member.




					www.giantfreakinrobot.com


----------



## Ryujin

The "Star Trek Original Set Tour" in Ticonderoga, NY has announced the passing of Nichelle Nichols, though I'm not seeing confirmation anywhere else but Wikipedia.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Ryujin said:


> The "Star Trek Original Set Tour" in Ticonderoga, NY has announced the passing of Nichelle Nichols, though I'm not seeing confirmation anywhere else but Wikipedia.



No Washington Post has verified it.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/obituaries/2022/07/31/nichelle-nichols-ukura-star-trek-dead/

And Variety..
Nichelle Nichols, Uhura in ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 89


----------



## Ryujin

Ulfgeir said:


> No Washington Post has verified it.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/obituaries/2022/07/31/nichelle-nichols-ukura-star-trek-dead/
> 
> And Variety..
> Nichelle Nichols, Uhura in ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 89



Minutes after I saw posts by George Takei and many others.


----------



## aco175

Basketball hall of fame Bill Russell.  Won 11 titles in 13 years with the Boston Celtics.


----------



## MGibster

Ryujin said:


> The "Star Trek Original Set Tour" in Ticonderoga, NY has announced the passing of Nichelle Nichols, though I'm not seeing confirmation anywhere else but Wikipedia.



I understand Ms. Nichols was in poor health for the last few years and I was expecting her to be the next member of the crew we'd lose.  I gew up loving Star Trek, and every time one of them passes away it's a little reminder that my time on this Earth is finite.  Well, my condolences to Nichols' family.  She had a hell of a run.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pat Carroll, the voice of Ursula in _The Little Mermaid, _died yesterday.  She was 95.


----------



## Ryujin

Legendary voice of Baseball Vin Scully has passed away at the age of 94.









						Legendary Dodgers broadcaster Vin Scully dead at 94
					

Hall of Fame broadcaster Vin Scully, whose dulcet tones provided the soundtrack of summer while entertaining and informing Dodgers fans in Brooklyn and Los Angeles for 67 years, died Tuesday night, the team said. He was 94.




					www.sportsnet.ca


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sam Gooden of the Impressions died Thursday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Clu Gulager died today.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Roger E. Mosley (_Magnum, P.I., Leadbelly_) died today from injuries sustained in a traffic accident.  He was 83.


----------



## MGibster

GrayLinnorm said:


> Roger E. Mosley



I kept hoping for a Magnum PI reunion movie, but given the age of the cast in general those hopes pretty much dried up in the early 2000s for me.  I pretty much only know him as TC from Magnum, and while 83 isn't a bad run, I'm sorry to learn of his passing.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carlo Bonomi, the voice of Mr. Linea, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leandro Lo, the jujitsu world champion, was shot and killed yesterday.  He was 33.


----------



## billd91

Historian and biographer, David McCullough has passed away at 89.









						David McCullough - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## billd91

Reports are circulating that Olivia Newton-John has succumbed to breast cancer at 73.








						Olivia Newton-John Dead at 73
					

Olivia Newton-John, who soared to international stardom as both a singer and movie star has died.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Lamont Dozier, who co-wrote several hits for Motown, died today.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Issey Miyake died last Friday.  He was 84.


----------



## trappedslider

nvm


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Raymond Briggs, who wrote _The Snowman _and _Father Christmas, _died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gene LeBell has died.



			Judo Gene LeBell passes away at 89 years old | WON/F4W - WWE news, Pro Wrestling News, WWE Results, AEW News, AEW results


----------



## Rabulias

Actress Anne Heche has died after sustaining injuries in a car accident.








						Actor Anne Heche Dies At 53
					

She was best known for her role in the long-running soap opera “Another World.” Her film credits include "Six Days Seven Nights" and "Donnie Brasco."




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Teddy Ray has died.









						Teddy Ray, Comedian Featured on ‘Wild N’ Out’ and ‘All Def Comedy,’ Dies at 32
					

Teddy Ray, a Los Angeles born-and-bred comedian, has died. He was 32 years old. Ray’s death was confirmed by Comedy Central on Friday evening. “Teddy Ray was a hilarious and beloved per…




					variety.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Denise Dowse has died.








						Actress Denise Dowse dies after battle with meningitis
					

Denise Dowse, best known for her roles in "Insecure" and "Beverly Hills, 90210" has died after a battle with viral meningitis.  "I want to take this moment to thank our friends and family for all of the love and prayers," she wrote.  "It is with a very heavy heart that I inform everyone that my...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soap opera actress Robyn Griggs died yesterday of cervical cancer.  She was 49.


----------



## Cadence

Morgan Taylor (Gustafer Yellowgold), on August 11th.









						Grammy Nominee and Kids Musician Morgan Taylor Dies
					

Morgan Taylor, the creator of the award-winning children’s multimedia project Gustafer Yellowgold, passed away on August 11 after a brief, sudden illness, his family and friends report.  Taylor’s songs and artwork captivated multiple generations, earning him two Grammy nominations, Audible‘s...




					americansongwriter.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wolfgang Petersen, who directed _Das Boot, The Neverending Story, _and _Air Force One_ among others, died last Friday.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Steve Grimmett has died.









						Steve Grimmett, singer with NWOBHM icons Grim Reaper, dead at 62
					

The death of Grim Reaper frontman Steve Grimmet has been confirmed by his family




					www.loudersound.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Steve Grimmett has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Grimmett, singer with NWOBHM icons Grim Reaper, dead at 62
> 
> 
> The death of Grim Reaper frontman Steve Grimmet has been confirmed by his family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.loudersound.com



"I’ve never received a penny – not one penny – from Grim Reaper, so that says it all, doesn’t it?"

Sad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eyes of Nine said:


> "I’ve never received a penny – not one penny – from Grim Reaper, so that says it all, doesn’t it?"
> 
> Sad.



The reality of being a performer is often quite different from the popular conceptions.


----------



## Richards

Comic book artist Tom Palmer, inker on acclaimed runs of _Avengers_, _X-Men_, and _Tomb of Dracula_, died at age 80.

LINK

Johnathan


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Virginia Patton, the last surviving adult cast member of _It's a Wonderful Life,_ died August 18.  She was 97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vincent Gil has passed.









						Mad Max actor, Vincent 'Nightrider' Gil dies at 83
					

We bid farewell to the man who gave us Mad Max's Nightrider, Stone's Dr Death and much more




					www.whichcar.com.au


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerry Allison of the Crickets died today.  He was 82.


----------



## Tonguez

NZ Singer Margaret Urlich passed away aged 57 following cancer









						New Zealand musician Margaret Urlich dies after cancer battle
					

Urlich was multi-award-winning member of the Australian and New Zealand music industry.




					www.newshub.co.nz


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Vincent Gil has passed.




 "We remember the Nightrider!"

- Toecutter


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Len Dawson, Hall of Fame quarterback and sports broadcaster, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Animator Gerald Potterton, who worked on _Yellow Submarine _and _Heavy Metal, _died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe E. Tata has died.









						Beverly Hills 90210 Actor Joe E. Tata Dead at 86 After Alzheimer's Battle: 'He Was a Leading Force'
					

The daughter of the actor — who was best known as 90210's beloved Peach Pit diner Nat Bussichio — confirmed his death on Thursday with a post sharing that she was grieving "the loss of my best friend"




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ryujin

Lily Renee, legendary artist of the Golden Age of Comics, dead at 101.









						Lily Renee, Pioneer Comic Artist of the Golden Age, Passes Away
					

Lily Renee, a pioneering comic book artist during the Golden Age of comics, has passed away at the age of 101.




					www.cbr.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony nominated actor Bob LuPone, who helped found and lead MCC Theater, died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 76.

Bob LuPone was Patti's brother.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jason Jenkins has died.









						Dolphins executive Jason Jenkins, 'right-hand man' of owner Stephen Ross, dies at 47
					

Few figures on the Dolphins meant more to the South Florida community.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sarah J. Langenkamp has died.








						US diplomat struck and killed by truck while riding bike
					

A State Department employee was killed this week while riding her bike in Maryland.  The Montgomery County Police Department confirmed Sarah Joan Langenkamp, 42, was struck by a flatbed truck on the afternoon of Aug. 25 while riding a bicycle at the 5200 block of River Road in Bethesda...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charlbi Dean, who played Syonide on _Black Lightning, _died yesterday of a sudden illness.  She was 32.


----------



## Cadence

Mikhail Gorbachev was 91.









						Mikhail Gorbachev: Last Soviet leader dies aged 91
					

The former president opened up the Soviet Union but failed to prevent its collapse in 1991.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Luke Bell has died.









						Country singer Luke Bell found dead at age 32
					

Luke Bell's friend, Matt Kinman, confirms the singer's body was discovered in Arizona on Monday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

Cadence said:


> Mikhail Gorbachev was 91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikhail Gorbachev: Last Soviet leader dies aged 91
> 
> 
> The former president opened up the Soviet Union but failed to prevent its collapse in 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Steve White has died.









						Former Buccaneers DE Steve White dies at 48 after battle with leukemia
					

White found a second career in the media as an NFL analyst.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Earnie Shavers has died.








						Earnie Shavers, regarded as one of the hardest punchers in boxing history, dies at 78
					

“Earnie hit me so hard, it shook my kinfolk in Africa,” Muhammad Ali said after their fight.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## J.Quondam

Dr. Frank Drake, astronomer, has died.
He was popularly known for the epynomous "Drake Equation,"  an early attempt at estimating the number of intelligent civilizations in the universe.









						Frank Drake, astronomer famed for contributions to SETI, has died
					

The equation named after him helps organize our thoughts on extraterrestrial life.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer and political activist Barbara Ehrenreich died Thursday of a stroke.  She was 81.


----------



## Ryujin

Horror author Peter Straub has died.









						Peter Straub, horror author and Stephen King collaborator, dies at 79
					

Peter Straub, the acclaimed author of horror novels including 'Ghost Story' and 'The Talisman,' the latter of which he wrote with close friend Stephen King, has died at 79.




					ew.com


----------



## Rabulias

CNN anchor Bernard Shaw has died.








						Bernard Shaw, Iconic CNN Anchor, Dies at 82
					

Bernard Shaw, who was CNN’s lead anchor for 20 years and distinguished the network’s coverage of such landmark events as the Gulf War, died Wednesday, the Warner Bros. Discovery-backed outlet disclosed. He was 82, and had contracted pneumonia that was not related to the coronavirus pandemic...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

Queen Elizabeth II has died
					

Her son King Charles III pays tribute to his "beloved mother" who has died peacefully at Balmoral.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Aeson

King Charles III, that's unreal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elias Theodoru has died.

Elias Theodorou, UFC veteran and medical cannabis advocate, dies at 34 after liver cancer battle


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anthony Varbaro has died.

Ex-Braves pitcher Anthony Varvaro, who retired to become a police officer, dies in car crash at 37


----------



## billd91

Photographer William Klein has died.








						William Klein, who helped revolutionise photography, dies aged 96
					

American photographer who made his mark with imagery of fashion and urban life died ‘peacefully’ in Paris




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Musician Ramsey Lewis, best known for "The In Crowd", died today.  He was 87


----------



## GrayLinnorm

New Wave director Jean-Luc Godard died today.  He was 91.


----------



## billd91

Ken Starr is dead.








						Ken Starr, independent counsel who pursued Clinton, dies | CNN Politics
					

Kenneth Winston Starr, a former US solicitor general who gained worldwide fame in the 1990s as the independent counsel who doggedly investigated President Bill Clinton during a series of political scandals, has died. He was 76.




					www.cnn.com
				




I got opinions, but due to the no politics rule, I can't say them here.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Irene Papas died today.  She was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Henry Silva has died.









						Henry Silva, Distinctive Actor in ‘Ocean’s Eleven,’ ‘Manchurian Candidate,’ Dies at 95
					

Henry Silva, an actor with a striking look who often played villains and had credits in hundreds of films including “Ocean’s Eleven” and “The Manchurian Candidate,” died of natural causes Wednesday at the Motion Picture Picture and Television Country House and Hospital in Woodland Hills, Calif...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Henry Silva has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Silva, Distinctive Actor in ‘Ocean’s Eleven,’ ‘Manchurian Candidate,’ Dies at 95
> 
> 
> Henry Silva, an actor with a striking look who often played villains and had credits in hundreds of films including “Ocean’s Eleven” and “The Manchurian Candidate,” died of natural causes Wednesday at the Motion Picture Picture and Television Country House and Hospital in Woodland Hills, Calif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



TIL about the Motion Picture and Television Country House and Hospital  





						Motion Picture & Television Fund - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## billd91

Louise Fletcher, Nurse Ratched in *One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest*, has died.








						Louise Fletcher, Nurse Ratched in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest,' Dead at 88
					

Oscar- and Emmy-winning actress created one of cinema’s greatest villains alongside TV roles in ‘Star Trek: Deep Space Nine’ and numerous other shows




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Catolias

billd91 said:


> Louise Fletcher, Nurse Ratched in *One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest*, has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise Fletcher, Nurse Ratched in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest,' Dead at 88
> 
> 
> Oscar- and Emmy-winning actress created one of cinema’s greatest villains alongside TV roles in ‘Star Trek: Deep Space Nine’ and numerous other shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com



For me, Louse Fletcher will always be the fabulously evil, duplicitous and wonderful Kai Wynn from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. Farewell Adami.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Kitten Natividad, one of Russ Meyer's "Ultra-Vixens", died last Saturday.  She was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Coolio (real name Artis Ivey Jr.) died today of cardiac arrest.  He was 59.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Cormier has died.








						Heartland Actor Robert Cormier Dies at Age 33: 'He Was Always Looking to Achieve More'
					

The actor died on Friday, according to his obituary, though no cause of death was given




					people.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sacheen Littlefeather, who accepted Marlon Brando's Academy Award, died today of breast cancer.  She was 75.

The Academy was just discussing making up for their bad treatment of her.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Jets have announced the (unrelated) deaths of two of their most beloved retired linemen, Marvin Powell and Jim Sweeney.









						Jets announce OL greats Marvin Powell and Jim Sweeney have died
					

Sweeney and Powell are being mourned by Jets fans everywhere.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eder Jofre has died.









						Hall of Famer Eder Jofre, legendary bantamweight and featherweight champion, dies at 86
					

Hall of Fame boxer Eder Jofre, who held titles at bantamweight and featherweight, died Sunday at 86 in a hospital in Brazil. He is considered by many to be the greatest bantamweight ever.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

Sacheen Littlefeather, activist who declined Brando's 'Godfather' Oscar, dies at 75
					

The Native American activist, who famously declined Marlon Brando's 1973 lead actor Oscar, died Sunday at 75, according to the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

You got scooped by about six hours.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Aeson said:


> You got scooped by about six hours.



The link is worth 6.1 hours, so Trapped slider wins by a yahoo-nose...


----------



## billd91

Queen of country music, Loretta Lynn has passed away.








						Loretta Lynn, country singer of love and hardship, dies aged 90
					

Kentucky-born singer went from poverty and teenage marriage to becoming one of the most celebrated stars of US country




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedienne Judy Tenuta died today of ovarian cancer.  She was 72.


----------



## MGibster

GrayLinnorm said:


> Comedienne Judy Tenuta died today of ovarian cancer. She was 72.



A few years back I wondered what happened to her.  She gained some popularity in the 80s, but seemed to have largely faded from the spotlight after that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sara Lee has died.








						Sara Lee, Former WWE 'Tough Enough' Winner, Dead At 30
					

Lee is survived by her husband, wrestler Cory Weston, and their three young children.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sara Lee has died.



Oh, wow.  A lot of wrestlers seem to die relatively young, but I expect them to make it to their 50s at least.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Jody Miller died yesterday.  She was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lenny Lipton, who co-wrote "Puff the Magic Dragon", died Wednesday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Eileen Ryan, the mother of Sean and Michael Penn, died yesterday.  She was almost 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Art Laboe has died.









						Pioneering DJ Art Laboe, who coined 'oldies but goodies,' dies at 97
					

Laboe is credited with inventing the "oldies, but goodies" phrase, as well as with helping end segregation in Southern California by organizing live DJ shows that attracted a diverse audience.




					www.npr.org


----------



## embee

Thorin McGee from the very enjoyable 3 Wise DMs podcast has died from colon cancer. 









						Thorin: In Memoriam3 Wise DMs: Advice for Dungeon Masters With Problems
					

Hello and welcome to the 3 Wise DMs podcast, where three Dungeon Masters who have been doing this for way too long, talk about how we handle all the tricky ins and outs of running a game of D&D…




					3wisedms.com


----------



## billd91

After one hell of a diverse career on stage and screens big and small, Angela Lansbury has passed away at 96.








						Angela Lansbury, 'Murder, She Wrote' and 'Beauty and the Beast' star, dies at 96
					

Lansbury was a versatile actor who wowed generations of fans as a murderous baker, a singing teapot, a Soviet spy and a small-town sleuth, among many other memorable roles.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm




----------



## Richards

My wife is a big fan of Angela Lansbury.  She even met her once on a commercial airliner.  I had to break the news to her this afternoon after work.

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richards said:


> My wife is a big fan of Angela Lansbury.  She even met her once on a commercial airliner.  I had to break the news to her this afternoon after work.
> 
> Johnathan



The first thing I ever saw her in was _The Court Jester_ starring Danny Kaye, Basil Rathbone and others.  Great comedy.


----------



## Richards

For me, I think it was _Bedknobs and Broomsticks_ as a kid.

Johnathan


----------



## MGibster

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The first thing I ever saw her in was _The Court Jester_ starring Danny Kaye, Basil Rathbone and others. Great comedy.



Just how old _are _you?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MGibster said:


> Just how old _are _you?!





I’ll be 55 later this month.  I saw _The Court Jester _on TV while quite young.  It’s one of those movies I’ve watched countless times, and I’m very likely to watch it if I see it pop up on the sch.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Callan, who played Riff in the original version of _West Side Story _and also starred in _Cat Ballou,_ died Monday.  He was 86


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tyrone Davis has died.









						Former Packers, Jets tight end Tyrone Davis dies at 50
					

Davis is the University of Virginia's all-time leader in touchdown receptions.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Robbie Coltrane has died 









						Robbie Coltrane: Harry Potter actor dies aged 72
					

Actor Robbie Coltrane, who played Hagrid in the Harry Potter films, dies aged 72.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## MGibster

Ryujin said:


> Actor Robbie Coltrane has died



I remember a Coltrane interview here he says something like, "In 50 years I won't be around, sadly.  But Hagrid will."


----------



## trappedslider

Former NASA astronaut Jim McDivitt, who led Gemini and Apollo missions, dies at 93
					

McDivitt commanded two early Gemini and Apollo missions in the 1960s that played a key role in preparing for the moon landing in 1969.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charley Trippi has died.









						Charley Trippi, only NFL Hall of Famer with 1,000 passing, rushing and receiving yards, dies at 100
					

Trippi saw time as a quarterback, halfback, defensive back, punter and kick returner in the NFL.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ron Masak, the "King of Commercials", died yesterday.  He was 86.

Masak was also the sheriff on _Murder, She Wrote._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Both of Carly Simon's sisters -- composer and folk singer Lucy Simon and opera singer Joanna Simon died this week of cancer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leslie Jordan has been killed.








						Leslie Jordan, ‘Will & Grace’ and ‘American Horror Story’ Star, Dies at 67 in Car Accident
					

Leslie Jordan, an Emmy-winning actor, writer and singer best known for his roles in “Will & Grace,” “American Horror Story” and “Hearts Afire,” has died. He …



					variety.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jules Bass, co-founder of Rankin-Bass, which produced such classic specials as _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, Frosty the Snowman, _and _The Hobbit, _died today.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Kopsa, who was in _The Outer Limits, Stargate SG-1, _and _The X-Files, _died Sunday of a brain tumor.  He was 66.

Kopsa also did voices for anime.


----------



## MGibster

Goodness, gracious, great balls of fire.  









						Jerry Lee Lewis, free-wheeling 'wild man' of rock 'n' roll, dies at 87
					

The rock pioneer captivated audiences with extravagant antics. But scrutiny of his personal life nearly derailed his musical career.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## niklinna

Great ball of fire...balls. Jerry Lee Lewis has kicked it.









						Jerry Lee Lewis, notorious US rock’n’roll star, dies aged 87
					

Artist’s songs such as Great Balls of Fire helped install rock’n’roll as the dominant American pop music of the 1950s




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dead Kennedys and Red Hot Chili Peppers drummer DH Peligro passed away on Friday from a head injury.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Julie Powell, who wrote _Julie and Julia, _died last Wednesday of cardiac arrest.  She was 49.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adam Zimmer has died.









						Bengals offensive analyst Adam Zimmer dies at 38
					

Former Minnesota co-defensive coordinator Adam Zimmer has died at 38. He was an NFL assistant for 17 years and the son of previous Vikings head coach Mike Zimmer.




					www.weau.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Patrick Haggerty has died.









						Lavender Country's Patrick Haggerty was embraced as gay country music's radical elder
					

Lavender Country's 1973 debut is considered the first openly gay country album. After the record was reissued in 2014, fans and fellow artists came to embrace Haggerty, who died Monday, as a pioneer.




					www.npr.org


----------



## niklinna

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Patrick Haggerty has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lavender Country's Patrick Haggerty was embraced as gay country music's radical elder
> 
> 
> Lavender Country's 1973 debut is considered the first openly gay country album. After the record was reissued in 2014, fans and fellow artists came to embrace Haggerty, who died Monday, as a pioneer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



Whoa, how did I never hear of this guy until now?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ray Guy has died.









						Raiders Hall of Famer Ray Guy, considered the greatest punter ever, dies at age 72
					

Ray Guy set the standard for the punter position in the NFL.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Aaron Carter, the younger brother of Nick Carter of the Backstreet Boys and a singer when he was a kid, was found dead at his house.  He was 34,


----------



## MGibster

GrayLinnorm said:


> Aaron Carter, the younger brother of Nick Carter of the Backstreet Boys and a singer when he was a kid, was found dead at his house. He was 34,



I'm not going to lie, because of my age, this is the primary reason I know who Aaron Carter was.  Looks like he had a lot of problems, 34 is pretty young to go.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Alice Estes Davis, famous Disney costume designer, passed away...

 She not only designed all the costumes for the animatronic people in the_ It's a Small World_ and_ Pirates of the Carribean_ rides, but also went to school for animation and helped to design the character of Briar Rose in the original _Sleeping Beauty_ (1959)...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Prolific British actor Leslie Phillips, who did the voice of the Sorting Hat in the Harry Potter movies, died yesterday.  He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jeff Cook, co-founder of the country music group Alabama, died yesterday.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dan McCafferty of Nazareth died today.  He was 76.


----------



## Aeson

GrayLinnorm said:


> Jeff Cook, co-founder of the country music group Alabama, died yesterday.  He was 73.



Alabama was the first concert I ever went to. My all time favorite band. Jeff had not looked healthy for some time now. I'm saddened by this.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran comic actress Susan Tolsky died October 9.  She was 79.


----------



## billd91

Comic book artist Carlos Pacheco has passed away.








						Legendary Artist Carlos Pacheco Has Passed Away at Age 60
					

Carlos Pacheco, a legendary comic book artist who worked on numerous titles at both DC and Marvel, passes away on November 9 at the age of 60.




					www.cbr.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Bad week for southern rock :-(


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fred Hickman has passed.









						Longtime broadcaster, ‘Sports Tonight’ anchor Fred Hickman dies at 66
					

Fred Hickman helped launch both CNN Sports and the YES Network, and was one of the inaugural hosts of “Inside the NBA.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

Awwww.  My favorite Batman has passed away.  









						Kevin Conroy, voice of Batman, has reportedly died
					

RIP




					www.nme.com


----------



## trappedslider

MGibster said:


> Awwww.  My favorite Batman has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Conroy, voice of Batman, has reportedly died
> 
> 
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nme.com

















						Comedian Gallagher Dead at 76
					

Comedian Gallagher, known for smashing watermelons as part of his act, has died.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Arilyn

Kevin Conroy was a wonderful person and the very best Batman. When I read Batman, it's always Conroy's voice in my head.
R.I.P.


----------



## MGibster




----------



## GrayLinnorm

Guitarist Keith Levene, a founding member of the Clash who later joined Public Image Ltd., died yesterday of liver cancer.  He was 65.


----------



## Richards

Comedian Leo Anthony Gallagher - who performed under his last name only, and was famous for smashing watermelons on stage with a sledgehammer - died yesterday of organ failure after having been sick for some time.  He was 76 years old.

Johnathan


----------



## trappedslider

Arilyn said:


> Kevin Conroy was a wonderful person and the very best Batman. When I read Batman, it's always Conroy's voice in my head.
> R.I.P.



 After the 9/11 attacks, Conroy was volunteering at a soup kitchen, feeding rescue workers, victims, and such. (Which is pretty awesome in and of itself.) Eventually, someone recognized his voice, and word quickly spread. Then Conroy stood up in a chair and recited "I am Vengeance! I am the Night! *I AM BATMAN!!*" He got a standing ovation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mehran Karimi NasserI has died.








						Iranian refugee who inspired Spielberg's film "The Terminal" dies inside Paris airport | CNN
					

Mehran Karimi Nasseri, the man who had lived inside the Paris-Charles de Gaulle airport for years and inspired Steven Spielberg's 2004 film "The Terminal", died Saturday at the same airport.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anthony Johnson has passed.









						Anthony 'Rumble’ Johnson, former UFC fighter, dead at 38
					

Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson, 38, who spent a decade in the UFC from 2007 through 2017 as one of the hardest-hitting fighters in mixed martial arts history, died Sunday.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soap opera actor John Aniston, Jennifer's father, died on Veteran's Day.  He was 89.


----------



## trappedslider

Kymberly Herrin, Playboy playmate and Ghostbusters actress, dies at 65
					

Herrin played the Dream Ghost in the original Ghostbusters movie, the seductive apparition that has a raunchy encounter with Dan Aykroyd's Ray.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Robert Clary, actor and Holocaust survivor, has passed away at 96.








						Robert Clary, Holocaust Survivor and ‘Hogan’s Heroes’ Star, Dies at 96
					

He was the last surviving cast member of the 1965-71 series




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

billd91 said:


> Robert Clary, actor and Holocaust survivor, has passed away at 96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Clary, Holocaust Survivor and ‘Hogan’s Heroes’ Star, Dies at 96
> 
> 
> He was the last surviving cast member of the 1965-71 series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



I didn't know anyone from Hogan's Heroes was still around.  96 was a hell of a run.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roslyn Singleton has died.








						America's Got Talent and Ellen Fan Favorite Roslyn Singleton Dead at 39 of Brain Cancer
					

Ray Singleton confirmed Roslyn's death: "She's where we're all trying to get one day so no need to be sad! Now we celebrate her legacy, her impact, her story & HER SPIRIT! She will LIVE FOREVER"




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Umbran

I don't know if there's precedent for this in our remembrance threads...

Greg Bear - Hugo and Nebula Award winning sci-fi and Fantasy author has suffered a massive stroke, from which he is unlikely to ever regain consciousness.  His family reports that they'll be taking him off life support this weekend.  

He published his latest novel, _The Unfinished Land_, just this past year.


----------



## trappedslider

Umbran said:


> I don't know if there's precedent for this in our remembrance threads...
> 
> Greg Bear - Hugo and Nebula Award winning sci-fi and Fantasy author has suffered a massive stroke, from which he is unlikely to ever regain consciousness.  His family reports that they'll be taking him off life support this weekend.
> 
> He published his latest novel, _The Unfinished Land_, just this past year.



more info:


----------



## Eyes of Nine

trappedslider said:


> more info:



I've got a bunch of his books on my shelf, too bad


----------



## MGibster

Umbran said:


> Greg Bear - Hugo and Nebula Award winning sci-fi and Fantasy author has suffered a massive stroke, from which he is unlikely to ever regain consciousness. His family reports that they'll be taking him off life support this weekend.



It's been reported that he passed away on the 19th.  So not too long after this post.


----------



## trappedslider

'Power Rangers' Star Jason David Frank Dead By Suicide at 49
					

Jason David Frank -- one of the original "Power Rangers" -- has died ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Advertiser George Lois, who came up with "I Want My MTV", died last Friday.  He was 91.


----------



## Ulfgeir

GrayLinnorm said:


> Advertiser George Lois, who came up with "I Want My MTV", died last Friday.  He was 91.



I am old enough to remember when MTV actually played music videos, and before they started the crap with "Reality shows"...


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> I am old enough to remember when MTV actually played music videos, and before they started the crap with "Reality shows"...



and VH1 played music videos, pop up video man we're old :'(


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> and VH1 played music videos, pop up video man we're old :'(



Pop Up Videos was the only reason to watch VH1.


----------



## MGibster

Ulfgeir said:


> I am old enough to remember when MTV actually played music videos, and before they started the crap with "Reality shows"...



As much as I miss old school MTV, the truth is the original format just wasn't viable in a changing market.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Closing this thread’s side note on MTV/VH-1, check your local listings.  MTV has at least 2 channels with videocentric programming right now: MTV Classic and MTV U.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nicki Aycox, who played Meg in _Supernatural_ died last Wednesday of leukemia.  She was 47.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Producer Gray Frederickson (_The Godfather, The Outsiders, Apocalypse Now_) died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Child actor Mickey Kuhn, who played Beau Wilkes in _Gone With the Wind, _died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wilko Johnson, a member of Dr, Feelgood and a regular on _Game of Thrones, _died Monday.  He was 75.


----------



## J.Quondam

Astronomer and eclipse expert, Dr. Jay Pasachoff, died Sunday at the age of 79. He was an enthusiastic science popularizer and a towering figure in the community of eclipse chasers.








						Astronomer, eclipse expert Jay Pasachoff dies at 79
					

Astronomer and globetrotting solar eclipse expert Jay Pasachoff died Sunday at 79 years old.




					www.upi.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Swedish hockey-player Börje Salming, who played for the Toronto Maple Leafs died 71 years old from ALS.
Hall of Fame defenceman Borje Salming dead at 71 after battle with ALS


----------



## Eyes of Nine

J.Quondam said:


> Astronomer and eclipse expert, Dr. Jay Pasachoff, died Sunday at the age of 79. He was an enthusiastic science popularizer and a towering figure in the community of eclipse chasers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astronomer, eclipse expert Jay Pasachoff dies at 79
> 
> 
> Astronomer and globetrotting solar eclipse expert Jay Pasachoff died Sunday at 79 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.upi.com



Oh, had not heard. I took Astrophysics from him. Sadly it didn't stick, and I became an English major... But he was a great teacher, I was not a great student


----------



## Hades#2

Singer Irene Cara has passed away at the age of 63.








						Irene Cara, Oscar-Winning Singer and Actress, Dies at 63
					

The 'Fame' and 'Sparkle' actress won an Oscar in 1984 for her hit "What a Feeling" from the movie 'Flashdance.'




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## MGibster

Edward Pugh, president and CEO of Reaper Miniatures, has died.  At their price point, Reaper offers some of the finest fantasy gaming miniatures.  They've been my go to company for fantasy minatures for going on 25 years now.  So long, Ed, thanks for helping my table come to life.  






						Reaper Miniatures
					






					www.reapermini.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

MGibster said:


> Edward Pugh, president and CEO of Reaper Miniatures, has died.  At their price point, Reaper offers some of the finest fantasy gaming miniatures.  They've been my go to company for fantasy minatures for going on 25 years now.  So long, Ed, thanks for helping my table come to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaper Miniatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reapermini.com




  That hurts my soul.


----------



## Aeson

MGibster said:


> Edward Pugh, president and CEO of Reaper Miniatures, has died.  At their price point, Reaper offers some of the finest fantasy gaming miniatures.  They've been my go to company for fantasy minatures for going on 25 years now.  So long, Ed, thanks for helping my table come to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaper Miniatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reapermini.com



A fitting tribute would be to make an Edward Pugh miniature.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Albert Pyun, Director of ‘Cyborg’ and ‘The Sword and the Sorcerer,’ Dies at 69
					

The filmmaker was known for a prolific output of low-budget titles, including his 1990s film version of 'Captain America.'




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## trappedslider

Eyes of Nine said:


> Albert Pyun, Director of ‘Cyborg’ and ‘The Sword and the Sorcerer,’ Dies at 69
> 
> 
> The filmmaker was known for a prolific output of low-budget titles, including his 1990s film version of 'Captain America.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com



the 90's cap is worth it for it's narm charm alone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clarence Gilyard, Jr. has died.








						Clarence Gilyard Jr., ‘Walker, Texas Ranger’ and ‘Die Hard’ Star, Dies at 66
					

Clarence Gilyard Jr., an actor best known for starring in “Walker, Texas Ranger” and his supporting performance in “Die Hard,” has died. He was 66 years old. No further details about his death are available at this time. Gilyard’s death was confirmed through a statement by the University of...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric Fleishman has died.









						Eric Fleishman, celebrity fitness trainer, dead at 53 | CNN
					

Celebrity personal trainer Eric Fleishman has died at the age of 53.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jiang Zemin has died.








						China's former leader Jiang Zemin has died, state media says | CNN
					

Jiang Zemin, the Chinese communist leader who paved the way for the country's emergence as a global superpower, has died, state-run Xinhua news agency announced Wednesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## billd91

Christine McVie has passed at 79.








						Christine McVie, Fleetwood Mac singer-songwriter, dies aged 79
					

The singer-songwriter, behind some of the group's biggest hits, dies after an illness, her family says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jake Flint has died.








						Jake Flint Dead at 37: Country Singer Dies Hours After Wedding to Brenda Flint
					

Country singer Jake Flint has died just hours after his wedding to his new wife, Brenda Flint. He was 37 years old. The “What’s Your Name?” artist, who was well known in the Oklahoma Red Dirt subgenre of country music, died in his sleep after he and Brenda exchanged vows on Saturday, November...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Underground comix artist (and wife of Robert Crumb), Aline Kominsky-Crumb, died on Tuesday.








						Pioneering Underground Cartoonist Aline Kominsky-Crumb Dies At 74
					

Through her own work and collaborations with husband Robert, Kominsky-Crumb made a lasting impact on feminist comedy, art and culture.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Hades#2

Former MLB pitcher Gaylord Perry passed away.









						Gaylord Perry, Hall of Fame pitcher who won 2 Cy Young awards, dead at 84
					

Gaylord Perry, a Hall of Fame pitcher who won two Cy Young awards over the course of his career, died in his home in South Carolina. He was 84.




					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Vallelonga, Jr. has died.









						'Green Book' Actor Frank Vallelonga Jr. Found Dead, Man Charged for Dumping Body
					

'Green Book' actor Frank Vallelonga Jr. has been found dead in New York from a suspected overdose.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brad William Henke has died.









						Brad William Henke Dies: ‘Orange Is The New Black’, ‘Justified’ & ‘Dexter’ Actor Was 56
					

Brad William Henke, a former NFL player who segued to acting and appeared in TV series including Orange Is the New Black, Justified and Lost and such films as Pacific Rim and World Trade Center, has died. He was 56. His family said Henke died in his sleep November 29, but no cause was given. […]




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hades#2

Bob McGrath from Sesame Street has passed away.








						Bob McGrath, original 'Sesame Street' cast member, dead at 90 | CNN
					

Bob McGrath, an original cast member of the beloved children's program "Sesame Street," has died, according to statements from his family and Sesame Workshop shared on social media.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## trappedslider

Kirstie Alley Dead: Star of Cheers and Drop Dead Gorgeous Dies at 71
					

The actress' death was confirmed on her Instagram Monday evening




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

trappedslider said:


> Kirstie Alley Dead: Star of Cheers and Drop Dead Gorgeous Dies at 71
> 
> 
> The actress' death was confirmed on her Instagram Monday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



She was my favorite Saavik.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Stewart, the co-founder of Stax Records, died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Referee and TV judge Mills Lane died today.  He was 85.

Lane played himself on MTV's _Celebrity Deathmatch._


----------



## aco175




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Grant Wahl has died.










						World Cup 2022: American soccer journalist Grant Wahl dies in Qatar
					

One of the most prominent soccer journalists in the U.S. has died at the World Cup.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gary Friedkin has passed.








						‘Star Wars’ and ‘Happy Days’ Actor Gary Friedkin Dies at 70 From COVID Complications
					

Getty ImagesActor Gary Friedkin, known for his roles in Garry Marshall films as well as a three-episode arc in Happy Days, has died from COVID-19 complications.Friedkin died at a hospice care facility in his native Youngstown, Ohio, on Dec. 2, according to an obituary in the Tribune Chronicle...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ryujin

Richard Miller, the artist behind such iconic pieces as Princess Leia's bikini, has died.









						Richard Miller Dies: Sculptor Behind Princess Leia’s Gold Bikini Was 80
					

Richard Miller, the Industrial Light and Magic sculptor that helped create Princess Leia’s gold bikini costume for Star Wars: Return of the Jedi, has died. He was 80. Miller’s close fri…




					deadline.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress June Blair, best known for co-starring with her real life husband David Nelson in _The Adventures of Ozzie and Harriet, _died December 4.  She was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Georgia Holt, Cher's mother, died yesterday.  She was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Herbert Deutsch, who co-invented the synthesizer, died last Friday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Ruth Madoc, who starred in _Hi-de-Hi!,_ died last Friday following a fall.  She was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Silas has died.









						Silas, 3-time NBA champ and coach, dies at 79
					

Paul Silas, a three-time NBA champion as a player and a former head coach, has died at 79.




					www.espn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Stuart Margolin died yesterday.  He was 82.


----------



## billd91

We've discussed it elsewhere, but time to add it to this thread.
Long-time D&D publication editor, Kim Mohan, passed away on Monday.








						D&D General - Dragon Editor-in-Chief Kim Mohan Passes
					

Kim Mohan, known for work at TSR and Wizards of the Coast, editor-in-chief of Dragon Magazine, author of the AD&D 1E Wilderness Survival Guide, and much more, passed away yesterday aged 73.  Kim joined TSR in 1979, and became editor-in-chief of Dragon Magazine in 1989. He joined Gary Gygax's New...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Curt Simmons has died.








						Former Phillies ace, Whiz Kid Curt Simmons dead at 93
					

Curt Simmons, the last surviving member of the 1950 Philadelphia Phillies Whiz Kids team, has died.  One of the greatest pitchers in franchise history, the lefty posted a record of 115-110 with 109 complete games, 18 shutouts and a 3.66 ERA in 325 games (263 starts) in 13 seasons with the team...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Leach has died.








						Mississippi State coach Mike Leach dies at 61
					

According to Mississippi State, Leach died Monday night after suffering complications from a heart issue.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stephen Boss has died.









						Stephen ‘tWitch’ Boss, 'Ellen DeGeneres Show' DJ, dead at 40
					

Stephen "tWitch" Boss, best known for being the "Ellen DeGeneres Show" DJ and for his fun Instagram dance videos with wife Allison Holker Boss, has died at age 40.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Composer Angelo Badalementi, famous for the Twin Peaks theme dead at 85.
Angelo Badalamenti, 'Twin Peaks' composer, dies at 85 | CNN


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Billie Moore has died.









						Billie Moore, trailblazing Hall-of-Fame U.S. Olympics and UCLA coach, dies at 79
					

Moore led the first U.S. women's Olympic team to a silver medal in 1976




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dino Danelli of the Rascals died yesterday.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rock singer Charlie Gracie died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Drew Griffin has passed.








						Drew Griffin, award-winning investigative journalist for CNN, dies at 60
					

"Drew’s work had incredible impact and embodied the mission of this organization in every way," CNN CEO Chris Licht said




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Terry Hall of the Specials and Fun Boy Three died today.  He was 63.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Eyes of Nine

Motown legend Bertha Barbee McNeal of the Velvelettes died last Thursday the 15th from cancer. She was 82


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_General Hospital _actress Sonya Eddy died Monday.  She was 55.


----------



## aco175

NFL football star *Franco Harris*, of the Pittsburg Steelers died at 72.  The team was going to retire his number this weekend at the game which I think is the 50th anniversary of the "Immaculate Reception"  where he caught a ball that bounced off another of his team and ran it in for a touchdown.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ali Aslam has died.









						Chef who invented the chicken tikka masala dies aged 77
					

Ali Ahmed Aslam, 77, inventor of the Chicken tikka masala, passed away this week. He is guaranteed to go down in history as a legend of Indian cuisine in Britain.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## MGibster

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ali Aslam has died.



I just had Chicken Tikka Masala for lunch today!  My favorite Indian dish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ronnie Hillman has died.









						Former Broncos running back Ronnie Hillman dies at 31
					

Hillman started 10 games for the Super Bowl champion Denver Broncos in 2015.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Diane McBain died yesterday; she was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Australian actor Tony Barry died yesterday; he was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Thom Bell, who wrote and produced songs for the Spinners, died today.  He was 79.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mike Hodges*, British Director of ‘Get Carter,’ ‘Croupier,’ Dies at 90.

 *In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Faithless lead singer *Maxi Jazz* dies aged 65

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stephan Bonnar has died.








						UFC Hall of Famer Stephan Bonnar dead at 45; MMA community mourns
					

One half of one of the most legendary fights in UFC history, Stephan Bonnar is dead at 45.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

Maggie Thrett Dies: Actress And Singer Most Famous For “Mudd’s Women” Episode Of ‘Star Trek’ Was 76
					

Maggie Thrett, the actress and singer who most memorably played Ruth in the “Mudd’s Women” episode of the original Star Trek, has died her family announced. She was 76. “Mudd’s Women” is one of the most memorable episodes of the 1960s Star Trek, in no small part because it featured three...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Kathy Whitworth*, the winningest professional in golf history with 88 titles, dies suddenly at 83.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Stephan Bonnar has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UFC Hall of Famer Stephan Bonnar dead at 45; MMA community mourns
> 
> 
> One half of one of the most legendary fights in UFC history, Stephan Bonnar is dead at 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com




 I saw that original Bonnar/Griffin fight when it aired, that was epic.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stephen Greif (_Blake's 7, The Crown_) died last Friday.  He was 78.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jo Mersa Marley*, _Bob Marley’_s Grandson, Found Dead at 31.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

R.I.P*. Maggie Thrett*, stunning humanoid from Star Trek _TOS_

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

_STALKER_ dev dies in Ukraine war, official account pays respect

*Volodymyr Yezhov* has died during a battle in the Ukraine war, the team at GSC Game World is paying their respect.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soccer player Pele died today.  He was 82.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Fashion legend Dame Vivienne Westwood died aged 81. Famous for Punk style, and her then partner being manager for the Sex Pistols.

edit: She appearently also made the outfits for the Wienna Philarmonic Orchestra. Learned that today while watching their annual New Year's concert  on TV.

BBC


----------



## billd91

Barbara Walters has passed away at 93.








						Barbara Walters, trailblazing TV icon, dies at 93
					

Barbara Walters, the trailblazing news broadcaster, has died at 93.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pope Benedict XVI has died.








						Benedict XVI, first pope to resign in 600 years, dies at 95
					

Pope Emeritus Benedict XVI, the shy German theologian who tried to reawaken Christianity in a secularized Europe but will forever be remembered as the first pontiff in 600 years to resign from the job, died Saturday.  Benedict stunned the world on Feb. 11, 2013, when he announced, in his...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

Damn, 2022 just had to get some in at the last minute.


----------



## Aeson

MGibster said:


> Damn, 2022 just had to get some in at the last minute.



I was thinking the same thing earlier in the week. Seems like they're cramming in as many as they can at the end.


----------



## Mad_Jack

MGibster said:


> Damn, 2022 just had to get some in at the last minute.




 Last minute? Hell, there's still almost six hours left, lol...


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> Last minute? Hell, there's still almost six hours left, lol...



That depends on where you are.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anita Pointer passed away NYE.








						Anita Pointer, founding member of the Pointer Sisters, dies at age 74
					

"Heaven is a more loving beautiful place with Anita there," her family said in a statement.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anita Pointer passed away NYE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anita Pointer, founding member of the Pointer Sisters, dies at age 74
> 
> 
> "Heaven is a more loving beautiful place with Anita there," her family said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



It's been a long time since I did the Neutron Dance, but I'm gonna do it now.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Many thanks to help to contribute to this thread...many blessings to everyone.


----------



## RealAlHazred

Former Hero Games and Indie Press Revolution president Darren Watts passed away last night at around 11:30PM. 2022 had to get one last hit in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeremiah Green also died last night.









						Modest Mouse drummer Jeremiah Green dead at 45 | CNN
					

Just days after his cancer diagnosis was publicly announced, Jeremiah Green -- the drummer for the rock band Modest Mouse -- has died, according to statements from his mother and bandmates.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

Don West, TNA wrestling announcer, sports broadcasting personality, and former Shop at Home Network host, died on December 30th, 2022 from brain cancer.


----------



## SAVeira

Darren Watts, game publisher and author, is reported as having passed away on December 31st, 2022 after suffering from a heart attack the week before.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bob Penny*, bit actor in numerous Hollywood films, dies at 87

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pat Briggs died a couple days ago, announced on the 30th.









						Patrick Briggs (Psychotica) has died
					

Patrick Briggs (Psychotica) has died, no cause of death has been issued as of this posting




					nextmosh.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Catherine Cyran died on Christmas Eve.









						Catherine Cyran Dies: Daytime Emmy-Nominated Filmmaker Was 59
					

Catherine Cyran, the Daytime Emmy-nominated director of more than 20 features, died on Christmas Eve, according to multiple Facebook posts from those close to her. While a cause of death has not yet been reported, she was 59. “Today we lost a beautiful soul, Catherine Cyran..This Chriatmas Eve...




					www.yahoo.com


----------

